# Miscellaneous > SQL Scripts >  Need Sql query that moving the data from last year to current year

## mcfarland

I have 2 tables 
select * from snsystemcertification
where fiscalyear=2014 

select * from SNLunchSevereNeeds
where HHFKOverride=1

I have to write a stored procedure from these tables I have to get systemcertification id 

SELECT SFA.SystemCertificationID,SFA.FiscalYear
		FROM   SNSystemCertification AS SFA 
			INNER JOIN SNLunchSevereNeeds AS LS ON SFA.SystemCertificationID = LS.SystemCertificationID
			WHERE	SFA.FiscalYear=2014  
				--and SFA.SystemID=@SystemId 
				and LS.HHFKOverride = 1
				and LS.HHFKProcess = 1
				and LS.HHFKPayFrom = 7


This table is the eligible table SNLunchSevereNeeds  (the idea is that what ever last year eligible this year also should be eligible)

need to find out like for all the systems who are eligible for current year!!

can anyone help like how to write a stored procedure.

----------

